# Ayuda con proyecto amplificador auriculares.



## idem258 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola muchachos, que tal... verán, acabo de conseguirme un PAL007A de Pioneer y me gustaría que me ayuden a armar algún buen proyectito con éste amplificador, ademas, si alguien por ahí tiene su datasheet, muy agradecido si lo hiciera llegar... gracias de antemano...


----------



## ratamix (Feb 20, 2013)

hola,
hace algun tiempo cambie la radio de mi auto, y hace poco ordenando mis cosas me tope con la radio antigua, el tema es que la encontre sin el panel y se me ocurrio la idea de hacerme un amplificador con el integrado de la radio...el tema es que he buscado el datasheet y no lo encuentro, si alguien tiene el digrama me seria de gran ayuda en esta locura que se me ocurrio.

saludos a todos


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 20, 2013)

Mira este link. 
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/ic-pal007a-pal007--444338571.html
saludos

Juan José.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 20, 2013)

el reemplazo mas directo es el tda7560 pero no tiene salida para antena electrica o accesorios
http://repitorix.narod.ru/pal007.html


----------



## ratamix (Feb 28, 2013)

gracias a los que respondieron... pero tras varias horas de buceo cibernetico encontre el data, apenas pueda lo subo por si alguien mas lo necesita.
por ajora estoy tratando de armar el ampli.
saludos


----------



## josee (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola! Me llamo Jose, llevo tiempo leyéndolos sobre todo en subforo de audio, tengo varias dudas y por más que busco por la red no logro encontrar un esquema sencillo para construir un amplificador de auriculares. Tengo aqui un ic PAL007A de un autoradio Pioneer, que no uso ni usaré. He visto varios esquemas con equivalencias de PAL007A porque encontré poca información sobre este ic, no encuentro nada sobre un amplificador para auriculares, encontré varios datasheet.

¿Es posible montar un amplificador de auriculares con éste ic, y que no tenga mucha dificultad siguiendo un esquema?

Mi intención es alimentar el ic con una fuente no simétrica dc de 20v y 3,25 Amperes de un portatil que tenía por casa, pienso que la fuente no se quedará corta en Amperes ya que solo se usaría un canal de entrada al ic y otro de salida a un jack, ¿es posible?

Muchas gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2018)

Josee, es posible armar un amplificador con ese IC, pero no lo recomendaría de la forma en que lo planteas.
El Pal 007 (y sus distintas versiones: a, e, etc.) es un amplificador de _*potencia*_ para audio integrado con 4 salidas en *puente*, de 45W a 4 Ohms, para auriculares necesitas de 50 a 70 mW para escuchar bien, supongamos que hasta 500mw si tienes deficiencias auditivas.
Al usar 20vcc ya estas excediendo el voltaje *Máximo* recomendado por la fábrica (18Vcc),
La potencia de tu fuente, para el uso que quieres darle (Auriculares) es más que suficiente.
En mi experiencia, usar un solo canal de forma continua, no trae, a la larga, un buen resultado, salvo que a los canales que no se utilicen se los cargue con resistencias y se ponga a chassis la entradas.
El datasheet te puede ayudar con todas tus dudas pero vas a tener que leerlo.
Si de todas formas decides llevar adelante tu proyecto, podes buscar en línea el pcb del TDA7386 (este es casi el mismo integrado, solo que no tiene remoto) o de TDA7384 que son compatibles. De todas maneras el datasheet tiene  un PCB sugerido.
Usa el buscador del foro y vas a encontrar varios proyectos realizados que funcionan muy bien, y utilizan  OP y unos cuantos transistores de bajo costo y fácil adquisición. Suerte.


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 18, 2018)

Saludos aquí te dejo el pcb que un compañero subió (perdón pero no recuerdo quien fue) lo tengo funcionando desde hace 2 años y todo muy bien.
Como dice el compañero* dmc  *no es recomendable para auriculares.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2018)

Dado que es un Amplificador de autoestereo de 4 salidas en puente que no comparten la masa  , no creo que sirva para auriculares  estereo *que si comparten la masa*.

(Datasheet) PAL007 pdf -  PAL007


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

Es un amplificadro para coche, vos necesitas algo que de como máximo 1W sobre una carga de 32 ohm, unos 600mw serian más que suficientes.
Habría que ver la impedancia de tus auriculares


----------



## josee (Oct 19, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, me imaginaba que este proyecto con este ic no era muy recomendable, me recomendais otro ic para este proyecto que sea facil de montar y lleve pocos componentes dada mis escasos conocimientos de electronica y pueda utilizar esta fuente de pc portatil que funcione con corriente Vcc, ya que no tengo otra fuente de alimentacion.

Los auriculares que estoy usando son de diadema pero no tengo informacion sobre la impedancia que tienen son de estos que te regalan en promocion comprando un producto y no se escuchan nada mal la verdad, me imagino que tendran una impedancia sobre 16 y 32 ohms. 

Muchas gracias por sacarme de dudas un saludo!


----------



## dmc (Oct 19, 2018)

En la barra superior (debajo de titulo de foros de electrónica) a la derecha (al último) tenes el buscador coloca la palabra que desees buscar, enter y listo.
Puedes comenzar por aquí: Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB que es un muy buen amplificador para auriculares, te recomiendo que lo leas todo (aunque es largo) para poder comenzar a empaparte del tema. Suerte.


----------



## josee (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola dmc, gracias por la informacion, voy a leerme todo y me informare de todas las posibilidades que hay sobre estos amplificadores. 

Gracias de nuevo, un saludo desde españa.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2018)

Si preguntas por un CI el LM386, el TDA2822 y otro montón mas de CI te sirven para hacer un buen ampli para auriculares, también podes comprarlo a muy bajo precio ya echo fijate en ebay Amplificador de auriculares | Regalos de Navidad 2018 en eBay


----------



## josee (Oct 19, 2018)

Voy a deliberar y ver opciones, tengo en casa un batiburrillo de aparatos unos que funcionan y otros que no porque no vale la pena repararlos, cantidad de componentes que puedo aprovechar de estos aparatos que me desespera no poder aprovechar nada por los bajos conocimientos con la electronica. Comprar un amplificador ya montado no tiene gracia.

Si llego a construir uno y funciona subiré fotos, gracias de nuevo por vuestro interes.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2018)

Son solo sugerencias, hay muchas formas de hacerlo. Hay que ver que componentes tenes, buscar la hoja de datos para saber de que se trata y como se utiliza


----------



## josee (Oct 20, 2018)

Tengo un amplificador Technics SU-A808 con dos stk Rsn6000b y el otro stk el de potencia si no recuerdo mal, hace unos años lo lleve a reparar y me comentaron que no valía la pena repararlo, me imagino que algún stk. Dejo manual por si puedo aprovechar algunos componentes como resistencias etc: TECHNICS SU-A808 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download.

Tengo otro un reproductor de dvd marca Cyber Home Mold: CH-DVD 452, con la fuente funcionando aunque no reproduce disco, tampoco me importa ya que tengo otros que funcionan bien. Este aparato no encontré manual de servicio, también puedo aprovechar componentes. Y el auto radio Pioneer Deh 5600 con el pal007A que ya comente este funciona bien y tiene sus años, me gustaría aprovecharlo sin quitar componentes para conectar auriculares ya que le saque un rca aux para fuentes externas. y lo alimento con el transformador como ya comenté de portatil 20v 3,25 A en DC.

Y por último una tarjeta aceleradora de hardware de pc con muchos componentes smd sino veo mal, no se si puedo aprovechar esos condensadores y poco mas, el disipador y ventilador que lleva lo tengo por algún cajon. Hola, despues de leer todos los enlaces sobre amplicadores de auriculares etc......  He decidido que lo mas sensato es comprar un amplificador con su pcb y ensamblarlo yo mismo, ya que tengo experiencia con el soldador. He visitado varias paginas web como ebay y he visto estos 2 amplificadores creo que me sirven:

New Classic 47 Headphone Audio Amplifier Board DIY Kits NE5532 OP AMP DC 9-30V | eBay

6J1 Tube Preamp Amplifier Board Pre-amp Headphone Buffer Kits DIY Assortment UK | eBay

El NE5532 OP veo que funciona de 9v a 30v dc, puede funcionar con un transformador dc que tengo aqui de 12v y 300mA ? El segundo 6j1 de tubo funciona con AC 12 V1A  puedo alimentarlo con un transformador de 12 AC y 2,9 A ? Los auriculares que voy a usar con estos amplificadores no tienen hoja de datos para saber la impedancia ni las demas caracteristicas como ya comente, tampoco veo más datos sobre estos dos amplificadores en ebay. Me los recomendais ?

EDITO: los amplificadores los voy a conectar a la tv y para escuchar musica pc equipo de audio y poco mas.

Muchas gracias, abrazos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2018)

Para tener una idea puedes medir con el tester la impedancia de los auriculares
El primero no te lo recomiendo no tiene mucha potencia ya que esta a la salida de un operacional de bajo ruido
El otro no me convence mucho, este es mucho mejor
JLH HOOD 1969 Class A Headphone Small Power Amplifier Pre-amp DIY KITS (S199) | eBay


----------



## josee (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola pandacba, este funciona con fuente partida? Los trafos que menciono son simples (no simetricos). Algun otro que funcione con trafos simples?
Los auriculares los he medido bajando la escala en ohms del polimetro, y este me a dado un valor aprox de 36ohms. Creo haber medido bien! 

Gracias, abrazos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2018)

No he buscado otros pero debe haber, que funcionen con ampli integrado de hasta 1W es suficiente


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola, me aconsejas otro amplificador por unos 5€ que funcione con las fuentes de alimentación que menciono en otros mensajes, el objetivo final es montarlo y trastear con el, por eso no quiero gastar mucho mas, gracias Pandacba.

Saludos.

Tengo una duda sobre un amplificador de auriculares que en poco tiempo ensamblaré, lo vi en esta web Construya un Amplificador de Audífonos con TDA2822.

Voy a saltarme el puente de diodos y voy a usar un transformador con dc de 12 V y 300mA, directa, el tutorial dice, usar transformador de 9 V ac, sino pongo el puente de diodos.... puedo utilizar el transformador que menciono? Es una pregunta sencilla pero estoy empezando en esto, tambien tengo la opción de usar un transformador de 5 V y 1A.

Muchas gracias, un abrazo.


----------



## Emis (Nov 14, 2018)

Podés guiarte por la hoja de datos, parece que soporta 15V DC


----------



## josee (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola Emis, no revise la hoja de datos de tda2822, solo me guié por el tutorial del autor del amplificador, como dices si, soporta hasta 15 V, cuando tenga montado mi pequeño engendro  subiré una foto.

Tengo otra duda (lógico por la poca experiencia que tengo en electrónica), he conectado el positivo del condensador de 1000uF a la entrada positiva del transformador y he puesto el negativo del condensador intercalando con la resistencia de 10k a tierra, es correcto?
Como digo en el anterior post, sin puente de diodos, me confunde la rallitas positivo y negativo del condensador en éste diagrama.

Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2018)

Vamos por parte, dijo Jack antes de cortar la yugular......
Si hablamos de transformador estos solo entregan Corriente Alterna, por lo que necesitan rectificación y filtrado
Otra cosa es una fuente AC-DC es decir que entrega tensiones continuas
Dicho lo anterior no cabe decir voy a conectar el capacitor al positivo del transformador, como vimos antes, un transformador solo entrega tensiones AC por lo tanto no existe positivo
Por lo general en la mayoria de los capacitores electrolíticos se marca el negativo

Otro detalle, el terminal más largo es positivo y el más corto negativo, tal como se ve en la foto


----------



## josee (Nov 26, 2018)

Hola pandacba, lo voy a conectar a una fuente ac-dc que entrega 12v y 300 miliamperios en dc, igual lo conecto con otra fuente a 5v y 1A, como dice el autor del amplificador, para usar auriculares es suficiente con 5v y 300 miliamperios, por ese motivo no voy a poner el puente rectificador. Perdón por confundir conceptos. Ahora ya me quedo claro, cuando tenga todo montado y funcionando , subire unas fotos de mi primer mini montaje, gracias pandacba, un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2018)

Un pequeño consejo, sobre todos para los que se inician en este apasionante mundo.
Aunque lo digo un autor en determinado sitio, siempre pero siempre corrobora los datos en las hojas de datos de producto o componente, eso te dará mayor seguridad, la información que pone un autor en sus proyectos es mínima, pero en la hoja esta todo, cuanto consume, mínima tensión de funcionamiento máxima y valor recomendado 
De echo el autor no hizo más que reproducir los ejemplos que traen las hojas de datos, en ellas hay otros más que te pueden ser muy útiles, esperamos esas fotos


----------



## josee (Nov 26, 2018)

Ese consejo lo leí aquí este foro, lo he leído casi todo  es genial, pero nunca viene mal que recueden ciertas cosas
a la hora de ensamblar electrónica siempre se me pasa algo, gracias! Este mundo de la electrónica siempre me intereso y ahora que tengo tiempo
me puse a leer y cada dia alucino mas de lo complejo que es, y me doy cuenta de los equipos de audio que tengo .

Seguir así, gracias un saludo!!


----------



## trapiche (Dic 9, 2018)

gente una consulta: necesito un amp para auriculares de baja impedancia del tipo inear, la idea es que ande a pilas y gaste lo menos posible, he armado con lm386 y zafan pero un poco ruidoso para los inear, alguien aquí me hablo del tipo tda2822 pero no tiene buena reputación en la web en el mismo uso....
pienso que  algo el cmoy pero con algún opamp que pueda conseguir por aquí podría andar (dicen que el opa1622 seria bueno,  pero no lo consigo en argentina fácilmente)pero bueno...por eso pregunto...muchas gracias por algun dato


----------



## pandacba (Dic 9, 2018)

Si te mete ruido el LM386, es porque algo has echo mal, ese CI es de los mejores en su categoría.
Mal armado mal cableado, falta de masa, error típico dejar la carcasa del pote de volumen aislada de masa, entre otros muchos errores típicos de armado.
Que el TDA2822 no tiene buena reputación, ja! alguna vez te haz tomado la molestia de buscar la hoja de datos? hacer el esquema que te proponen en la misma hoja de datos? con ese esquema funciona espectacularmente, es más fácil echarle la culpa a un integrado que antes de ser lanzado al mercado fue recontraprobado,  hay muchos que no distinguen uno original de un burda copia.
Si hay ruido, esta mal montado se lo he demostrado a muchos, y te lo digo porque he armado y enseñado a muchos como se hace un armado mínimo.
He montado un montón de amplificadores en plaquetas perforadas ni siquiera una echa al propósito y funcionan OK.
Hay muchos lugares buenos en la web y muchos muy pero muy malos
Guiate por la hoja de datos no por sitios de dudosa reputación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2018)

Quizás no tenga buena fama en el ámbito de los "Hi End" . . . en ese caso mejor armar un valvular


----------



## trapiche (Dic 10, 2018)

gracias pandacba
vos probaste el lm386 con auriculares in ear? (la ganancia esta en 20)

una cosa que me paso con varios amps con el 386 (casi me vuela la cabeza) es que cuando la bateria esta un poco bajo de voltaje produce un ruido ZARPADO si la señal es fuerte, como una explosion (imaginate con un buen aricuclar in ear)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2018)

trapiche dijo:


> pienso que algo el cmoy pero con algún opamp que pueda conseguir por aquí podría andar (dicen que el opa1622 seria bueno, pero no lo consigo en argentina fácilmente)


Esa historia de la calidad del CMOY es un cuento. Ningún A.O. es capaz de manejar una carga de 20 ohms a niveles razonables, aun cuando la carga sea de alta sensibilidad como un auricular in-ear. Si querés baja distorsión y alta calidad no te queda otra que usar un amplificador diseñado para auriculares.
Cual es el auricular que estás usando??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2018)

Cómo tanto el LM386 cómo el TDA2822 son amplificadores de potencia rondando el Watt , eso puede ser demasiado para un auricular , por lo cual deberías limitar la salida.

Una opción sería una resistencia en serie con el auricular (supongamos 33 Ohms), otra sería cargar permanentemente el amplificador con una resistencia por ejemplo de 12 Ohms y otra limitadora en serie con el auricular (33 ¿? Ohms)

Además se podrían agregar dos zeners en antiparalelo , en paralelo con el auricular , de manera que no lastime los oídos . . .  sonará horrible y distorsionado , pero no dañará los tímpanos.

Los valores finales habrá que adaptarlos al gusto personal  y evitar los estruendos al conectar y desconectar plugs.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Se le puede agregar un limitdor para que no pase de determinada potencia para no dañar los óídos.
Como todo en audio nadie tiene la más palida idea de que hay que adaptar las cosas todo creen que es pluga & play, y conectan cualquier cosa con cualquier cosa 
Nadie lee las especificaciones, como sensibilidad de entrada, nivel de salida, luego vienen los problemas y luego dicen que no sirve, con la manía de escuchar todo al máximo, entoce todo se satura y suena horrible luego la culpa es de los integrados que no sirven........


----------



## josee (Dic 22, 2018)

20181222-110814

Hola, por fin he terminado mi mini proyecto después de tanto tiempo, el motivo de la tardanza en acabar el amplificador de auriculares es por el tiempo de espera de los materiales. Os cuento como lo hice todo..... la placa impresa es de un mando a distancia de un dvd que ya paso a mejor vida, saque todos los componentes y lije la placa quitando las pistas y dejándola totalmente limpia. Los agujeros los hice con un taladro normal y un clavito pequeño, un faenon tremendo pero bueno.....
los componentes la mayoría de ellos los saque de un amplificador que tengo por aquí, y el resto de componentes los compre en ebay etc. No he subido una foto de la parte baja donde esta todo el cableado y el alambre de cobre que utilice para las tierras porque da pena verlo .

He utilizado dos potenciómetros de 10k cada uno, conectando un canal y masas en cada uno de ellos, como lo voy a usar en sobremesa y le conecto un cable largo hasta los auriculares con un potenciómetro de 10k igual que los que veis en la foto, para controlar el volumen a una buena distancia. He estado investigando un poco pero no me queda claro si este tda2822M es genuino o trucho como decís por aqui . Y para finalizar...... el coste del proyecto evitando componentes como el puente de diodos, potenciómetro de 20k y aprovechando componentes que tengo por aqui a sido de 5,70€ (euros). Lo estoy alimentando con un pequeño transformador de 12V y 300mA DC, aunque puede funcionar con 5v perfectamente.

Éste proyecto me a costado mucha mano de obra por ahorrarme un monto de componentes etc..... El resultado funciona de maravilla y a la primera, sin ruidos ni nada raro, dar las gracias a todos los usuarios de este foro por la ayuda prestada y por aconsejarme con este proyecto, también dar las gracias a la web Construya un Amplificador de Audífonos con TDA2822 por el diagrama.

Después de investigar por la red unas cuantas horas, no me aclaro bien con el potenciómetro de 50k que aparece en el esquema, no tengo claro si es un potenciómetro de 3 pines o de 6 pines stereo o algo así. adjunto el diagrama por si podéis echarme una mano.
amp16

Muchas gracias, un saludo desde España.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2019)

Tiene toda la pinta de ser sencillo; al menos no está la doble conexión por ningún lado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

Lo que publicaste es un _previo + amplificador auriculares
*El previo que publicaste responde a una curva de ecualización NAB
¿ Necesitas el previo ?*_

AN7108 pdf, AN7108 Descripcion, AN7108 datasheets, AN7108 Vista ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::


----------



## josee (Ene 2, 2019)

Hola Scooter y Fogonazo, no, el previo no lo necesito, solo el amplificador de auriculares tal cual, como en mi anterior proyecto, este: Construya un Amplificador de Audífonos con TDA2822 que hice hace unos meses para que te hagas una idea.
Lo uso para conectar la tv y el pc, yo voy a usar el ic cxa1034m, con los mismos componentes que ves en el esquema, el motivo de utilizar el cxa1034m por el an7108, es porque se ajusta más a las necesidades de mi fuente de alimentacion.

Gracias a los dos, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2019)

Lleva un potenciómetro mono , pero ojo que esos integrados estaban diseñados para cabeza magnetofónica de cassette , así que llevan una ecualización ...


----------



## josee (Ene 2, 2019)

Puedo utilizarlo con la salida de linea de la tv y pc, seria factible? o necesitaria algo mas? como lo ves...

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

josee dijo:


> Puedo utilizarlo con la salida de linea de la tv y pc, seria factible? o necesitaria algo mas? como lo ves...
> 
> Gracias!!


Si es para conectar al TV existen mejores opciones

Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB

Amplificador para auriculares

Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2019)

Si vas a reciclar ese integrado de Walkman , vas a tener que hacerle al menos un divisor de tensión a cada entrada con por ejemplo una resistencia de 100k en serie con otra de 1k y a masa ; te tomas del 1k para entrar al integrado.

Edito : Las patas 2 y 3 , 6 y 7 son las entradas del operacional del pre , las 1 y 8 son las salidas , podrias copiar la entrada de otro pre e injertarla aqui , fijate la imagen "Block Diagram" 122 del pdf que subió Fogonazo


----------



## josee (Ene 2, 2019)

Hola de nuevo, voy a dejar este proyecto porque no es lo que pensaba, mi intención era hacer un amplificador de audifonos parecido al que hice hace unos meses con el ic tda2822m, ya que tenia pensando hacer algo sencillito que entendiera y distraerme. Solo tengo una fuente que extraje de un reproductor dvd con dos voltajes diferentes de 12 y 5v dc y tengo que moverme con esos voltajes, por eso busco ics para este fin y construir un amplificador de auriculares que funcionen con estos voltajes en dc.

He estado mirando el ic lm386 o parecido pero todos más o menos entorno a estos voltajes, el que publica Fogonazo de
*Dr. Zoidberg *esta muy bien pero de momento se me escapa de mis posibilidades por circunstancias.


Se admiten sugerencias!!!!!

Gracias a todos, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2019)

Tu principal problema es que lees lo que no debes, eso son la hoja de datos de cada CI, para eso se publican para enterarse que hace dicho CI como funciona y como emplearlo.
Esta lleno el mercado de pequeños amplificadores para ese fin.
No se que le ves de Malo al LM386 uno de lo más empleado para ese fin por su calidad
Lee el siguiente pdf, hay muchos que no te sirven para lo que quieres y también hay muchos que van perfectos, serían todos los amplificadores hasta 1W
Luego busca la hoja de datos específica


----------



## josee (Ene 2, 2019)

Error mio por leer circuitos sin entender, menos mal que he preguntado  aunque tampoco hubiera perdido mucho, referente a lm386 no puedo decir nada porque no lo he probado solo lo mencione como ejemplo.
De hecho igual lo monto en un circuito sencillito y lo pruebo , revisare la hoja que has publicado a ver por cual me decido.

Me decidí a ensamblar éste diagrama con dos lm386, tengo una duda muy básica con un condensador de .1uF, parece que no tiene polaridad pero por mi baja experiencia no logro aclararme con el valor de este con un punto y un 1uF. Adjunto el esquema para si sabeis aclararme esta duda, son el C4 y C8.
<img src='http://subirimagen.me/uploads/20190105030947.gif'  />
Que os parece este amplificador, tiene buena pinta, sonara bien este proyecto para auriculares de 34 a 36 ohms alimentare con una fuente regulada de 12v dc para los 2 lm386.

Muchas gracias a todos, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

0.1uF=100nf=100000pF=>104


----------



## josee (Ene 5, 2019)

Muchas gracias pandacba estuve aun click de liarla , como en el anterior post, comprare el 104 un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

En la tienda de componentes pídelos como "capacitores cerámicos disco de 100nF"


----------



## josee (Ene 5, 2019)

Me apunte los valores para que no se me olvide aunque me pierdo mucho con las nf, pf, y uf de bajos valores, eso haré los pediré así tal cual, cuando lo tenga aun tardare y bastante, subire unas fotillos de la creacion . Gracias de nuevo, un abrazo.

Tengo una duda que no encuentro por la red, seria posible instalar dos rca de entrada de audio al esquema que subí en el anterior post con los lm386, me gustaria conectar dos fuentes externas a la vez sin tener que desconectar cada vez los rca de la tv y pc cada vez que quiero escuchar uno u otro?

Había pensado en instalar dos rca juntos y soldar las salidas juntas, pero no se si es recomendable que por descuido entrara audio de las dos fuentes de sonido (pc y tv) a la vez y estropeara algo. Hay alguna manera que no sea muy compleja de hacer esto?

Gracias de nuevo a todos, un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2019)

Podrías ponerle potenciómetros de volumen independientes a los dos "canales" y de esa manera además "aislarías" un poco una entrada de la otra. Le agregaría capacitor serie de desacoplamiento a cada entrada


----------



## josee (Ene 18, 2019)

Hola, el potenciómetro que indica el diagrama es uno de 100k, pongo 2 potenciómetros de 100k cada uno? y el capacitor en serie de cuantos uF seria? después de agregar los potenciómetros y los capacitores, sigo ensamblando el circuito tal cual dice el esquema sin modificar ningún componente?

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2019)

Si te gustó y anda bien . . .


----------



## josee (Ene 18, 2019)

Aún no lo he probado, estoy esperando todos los materiales y buscando si tengo algun interruptor de 6 pines para usar como selector, cuando tenga todo subire el proyecto terminado.

Hola, hoy me han llegado los integrados lm386, les he sacado una foto porque tienen una apariencia un poco extraña para mi que no los conozco y para lo que me han costado no me extraña que sean lo que sean, dejo una foto para que lo veais ya que tenéis mas experiencia en ésto....







Mil gracias, un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2019)

Huuummmmmm
El logo de NSC con laser....
Con suerte pueden ser originales, de los ultimos antes que la comprara TI.
Te recomiendo que los pruebes antes de armar el amplificador.


----------



## josee (Ene 23, 2019)

Hola Dr.Zoidberg, los pruebo con todos los componentes tal cual dice el circuito que mostré en los anteriores post, si no fueran buenos que sintomas presentarian estos integrados? muestran el logo de lm y 17dn y abajo m-93.

Gracias Dr.Zoidberg, un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2019)

Eso es imposible de saber, no somos adivinos, pero podría ser que no funcione nada, que el sonido sea malo, y una infinidad de síntomás, más, si funciona listo, si no funciona, tendrás que buscar otros


----------



## josee (Ene 23, 2019)

Voy hacer las pruebas y os comento que tal funciona todo, os pregunte porque nunca he montado ni escuchado estos ics, gracias amigos, saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2019)

Hola.

Mira esto desde el minuto 4:12





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## josee (Ene 23, 2019)

Jeje video bien explicativo gracias elafionado, en mi caso no lo voy hacer portátíl sino de sobremesa, aun tengo que esperar a que me lleguen unos condensadores etc.

Una duda que llevo un tiempo queriendo saber, a éste amplificador de audifonos se le puede hacer un pre (creo que digo bien) control de tonos de dos bandas sencillito? Cuando me lleguen los componentes que me faltan subiré unas fotos del montaje. Mil gracias, un saludo.

Analizando el circuito tengo una duda, ese puente que he marcado en rojo comunica las dos líneas de tierra del circuito o me parece a mi? Creo que estoy viendo bien por las dudas y no meter la pata, porque en el video y en el enlace del video no comenta nada sobre ese puente. gracias amigos, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2019)

A cual circuito te refieres?, si no lo muestras por abajo como saberlo?


----------



## josee (Feb 14, 2019)

Tanto en la web que aparece en el video como en el video, dice no unir las tierras de entrada con la salida, pero tanto en la web como en el video no queda claro porque hace un puente y une las tierras, no lo entiendo, me imagino que abra que unir las tierras para que funcione todo, es un pequeño detalle que no esta claro.

De todas formas hare pruebas hasta que funcione, ya que es un circuito muy sencillo.

Gracias pandacba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2019)

josee dijo:


> Tanto en la web que aparece en el video como en el video, dice no unir las tierras de entrada con la salida, pero tanto en la web como en el video no queda claro porque hace un puente y une las tierras, no lo entiendo, me imagino que abra que unir las tierras para que funcione todo, es un pequeño detalle que no esta claro.
> 
> De todas formas hare pruebas hasta que funcione, ya que es un circuito muy sencillo.
> 
> Gracias pandacba.



Te están consultando algo fundamental y específico 



pandacba dijo:


> A cual circuito te refieres?, si no lo muestras por abajo como saberlo?


----------



## josee (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola. 

El esquema es este:   resumiendo... en este circuito todas la tierras van juntas con el negativo de alimentación?


----------



## Emis (Feb 14, 2019)

Efectivamente todas las tierras son una sola


----------



## josee (Feb 14, 2019)

Gracias Emis, no sabia como explicarlo, en el video no lo veía claro.... no me cuadraba el ensamblaje de las tierras.

Después de tanto tiempo subo las fotos del proyecto que aun no tengo terminado por falta de componentes y problemas de logística, os dejo un adelanto de lo que tengo montado a falta de potenciómetro y un condensador de 100nF a la entrada de alimentación. lo ensamble todo dentro de una caja de cosméticos da la impresión a metacrilato pero no lo es.  El interruptor frontal es el conmutador o selector de fuente, para no tener que conectar y desconectar cada vez, el rca que se ve en el frente lo puse porque utilizo un cable largo hasta los auriculares este cable tiene en sus extremos rca's para no tener que cortar dicho cable y modificarlo un saludo.

He acabado de montar este miniamplificador y no logro hacer que funcione, lo he conectado a 5V y solo a funcionado un ic en este caso el canal izquierdo, he revisado soldaduras etc y ahora tampoco funciona el canal izquierdo, sale audio muy bajo con mucho ruido horrible vamos! Lo he montado sin la resistencia de 330ohms, he puesto el condensador de 470uF pata positiva a positivo alimentación, y el condensador de 100nF despues del condensador 470uF, y nada, necesita la resistencia de 330 Ohms? No lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de 9V, por eso no he puesto la resistencia, es correcto?
Vuelvo a adjuntar esquema. Gracias! Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2019)

Sin nada conectado a la entrada ¿ Hace ruido ?


----------



## josee (Mar 3, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo, si, hace ruido sin conectar nada a la entrada, hace ruidos por todos lados. Suena como si fries algo en sarten, tambien un humm muy fuerte, he movido la pcb con la mano y hace muchos ruidos, incluso a momentos no se escucha nada. Aclaro, estoy utilizando componentes reciclados. Gracias.
No creo que sea necesario subir una imagen de la parte inferior porque no creo que puedas seguir el circuito ya que lo hice en una placa perforada sin pistas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2019)

josee dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.... hoy he acabado de montar este miniamplificador y no logro hacer que funcione,* lo he conectado a 5v* . . . .


¿ De donde provienen esos *5V *?


----------



## josee (Mar 3, 2019)

Provienen de una fuente conmutada de un reproductor dvd, esta fuente la utilice para alimentar un tda2822 y funciono de perlas. Por eso lo conecte a esta fuente. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2019)

No has visto este citcuito??
Amplificadores "Modestos"
Lo tengo funcionando hace 10 años sin ningun problema desde que lo armé y conecté.
Fijate si el tuyo es similar, por que el LM386 anda de una.


----------



## josee (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg, ese circuito lo vi hace un tiempo lo estoy revisando para aclararme como funciona, tengo varias dudas, las Rx1 y Rx2 según datasheet dice para ajustar la ganancia a 50 utiliza una R de 1,2k, pongo resistencias de este valor, voy bien? Dejo la imagen adjunta:
Otra duda, debajo de la Rz2 hay un circulo con un simbólo más, eso que es? Adjunto dos imagenes. Gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2019)

Lo que hay debajo de Rz2 es un hueco de 3mm para montaje del PCB usando un tornillo...no lo perfores si no lo necesitas.
Las Rx las podes usar del valor que necesites para ajustar la ganancia. Creo que en algun tema del foro analice cual es la ecuacion de ganancia..pero no recuerdo donde.


----------



## josee (Mar 4, 2019)

Voy a buscar en el foro a ver si encuentro el tema, gracias por la aclaración. Finalmente voy a ponerle resistencias de 1,2k en Rx1 y Rx2, cuando lo tenga subiré fotos al foro. Aún no he conseguido que funcione el amplificador con los lm386, he tardado en preguntar por no ser tan preguntón, esto me está volviendo loco.... explico un poco todo lo que hice... La primera vez que ensamble el esquema que me proporciono Dr. Zoigberg uno de los canales el derecho no funciono, cambio los ics y algunos componentes (no todos) hasta placa pcb y ahora el canal izquierdo no funciona.

Lo curioso esque cuando desconecto un canal (salida) deja de escucharse todo, vamos no separa los canales, otro problema cuando conecto el conector de un aparato que uso como fuente para introducir audio deja de hacer ruidos, otra cosa que he observado que el canal que no funciona hace un ruido como aun silbido, no se por donde entrarle al aparatito. Hay problema al mezclar condensadores de 16 y 25 V ?

Mil gracias, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2019)

Mira ese CI funciona si o si, evidentemente o algo haces mal o son falsos. Los han armado gente con 0 electrónica de conocimiento y lo ha puesto a funcionar, no tiene ningún tipo de misterio es lo más simple y sencillo para hacer un ampli de pocos componentes y que funcione de una.
O esta mal tu impreso o lo has armado mal, salvo que el CI sea falso estando bien anda de una, ya perdí la cuenta de cuantos arme así en una plaquita perforada, y muchos de ellos después de varias décadas siguen funcionando.
A muchos equipos que no tenían salida para auricular, se la hice en base a ese integrado en una plaquita armada así como te dije y la mayoría esta en uso hoy en día


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

josee dijo:


> La primera vez que ensamble el esquema que me proporciono Dr. Zoigberg uno de los canales el derecho no funciono, cambio los ics y algunos componentes (no todos) hasta placa pcb y ahora el canal izquierdo no funciona.


Usaste el PCB que publiqué? Yo lo he armado dos veces y en las dos funcionó de primera intención. Yo siempre lo uso con una ganancia de 20 por que las señales de entrada son "grandes" y al conectar auriculares los saturan inmediatamente, pero siempre me funcionó sin ningún problema.


----------



## josee (Mar 8, 2019)

Pandacba: lo arme y revise las conexiones como 50 veces y no consigo hacer andar los dos canales a la vez, seguire probando.

Dr.Zoigberg: use el pcb de tu publicacion lo segui al pie de la letra, lo que no hice fue un pcb con pistas, sino que fui soldando componentes a cada pata como dice el pcb, yo tambien estoy muy confundido porque es un amplificador muy simple, lo que hare sera comprar componentes nuevos a ver si por una de aquellas hubiera algun condensador o resistencia en mal estado, aunque he medido las resistencias y marcan dentro de sus valores, los condensafores no los puedo medir en su totalidad, porque no tengo instrumentacion. Cuando descubra que esta pasando lo publicare. Gracias de nuevo a los dos, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2019)

No te descuides con lo que te dije, si son falsos vas a padecer hasta el día del juicio, compralos en otro lado por las dudas


----------



## josee (Mar 8, 2019)

Lo tengo en cuenta pandacba, cada dia que pasa tengo mas claro que estos ics no son agua clara, compre un mini lote de 5 ics. . 

Comento novedades.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

No hay problema en hacer la plaqueta de esa manera, pero no sueldes los CI sino que tenes que colocar zocalos DIL-8 para pider cambiar los chips sin dificultad.


----------



## josee (Mar 9, 2019)

Hoy mismo hice la compra de otros LM y los zócalos, espero tener suerte esta vez, gracias amigos, en un mes espero tener todo el material.

Adjunto una imagen del ic por si lo veis con mejor aspecto que el anterior. Este es la version N4.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 11, 2019)

Que diagrama usaste? El del datasheet de National Semiconductor?


----------



## josee (Mar 11, 2019)

Hola SKYFALL, voy hacer el diagrama que me proporcionó Dr.Zoidberg, adjunto el esquema. Tuve que comprar otros ics porque no había manera de hacer funcionar éste esquema y el anterior, posibles ics truchos, espero que funcionen con éstos, ahora un mes más hasta que lleguen de China.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrías ponerle potenciómetros de volumen independientes a los dos "canales" y de esa manera además "aislarías" un poco una entrada de la otra. Le agregaría capacitor serie de desacoplamiento a cada entrada



Hola, estoy a punto de terminar por fin! el amplificador con lm386, al conectar el pc y la tv al interruptor que hace de selector de fuente escucho un ligero ruido solo con el audio del ordenador, cito el mensaje de pandacba por si me puede ayudar para conectar unos condensadores de desacoplamiento para separar las dos fuentes y así evitar o no, el selector. No tengo ni idea de que condensador o condensadores utilizar ni de cuanto valor.

Comparto las fotos de los 2 amplificadores con lm386 después de tantos problemas por los ics los envíos de materiales etc por fin pude terminar.
El amplificador más pequeño que me recomendó Dr.Zoigberg lo hice portátil aunque no tengo una pila para ponerle, le puse un potenciómetro de 10k de 5 pines y funciona bien, la ganancia lo deje en 20db dejando libre las 2 patas 1 y 8 del ic. Gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada nos vemos en otros proyectos, un saludo.


----------



## josee (May 13, 2019)

Hola compañeros, expongo este tema aquí creo que es más apropiado con el tema, acabo de terminar un proyecto con el integrado pal007, he hecho un sistema 2.1 simplemente conectando 3 canales de 4 que dispone el integrado. He montado el circuito del compañero fausto garcia, lo estoy alimentando con 18v y 3 amperes max que entrega el trafo, más que suficiente por lo menos para mi, ya que no subo mucho el volumen.

Le puse un rectificador de onda completa y un condensador de 4700uF 25v, después del condesador de poliester de 100nf, el disipador que lleva es el que llevaba el anterior equipo donde saque el integrado, le puse pasta térmica que utilizo para el pc, ayer lo encendi más de una hora y parece que va bien en temperatura y sonido, lleva 2 altavoces de 6 ohms y un subwof 3ohms, de un sistema panasonic, le instale un potenciometro de 10k de 5 pin y todo correcto, cuando tenga un chasis lo ensamblare todo.

Las 4 conexiones de entrada las conecte juntando la 1 con la 2 y la 3 con la 4 las tierras tal cual estan en el diagrama, creo que lo hecho bien, las pistas debajo de la placa las tuve que hacer con estaño y cableado de un grosor sufiente para aguantar corriente y tension, al igual que soldar cables al integrado ya que no habia manera humana de introducir todos los pines correctamente en cada orificio de la pcb. 

He utilizado el puente de diodos para aprovechar el trafo pero al encender el equipo aparece un breve ruido como un zumbido y desaparece en 1 segundo, no se si es ruido de alterna o por algun otro motivo, estoy dandole vueltas y no doy con el problema, el trafo entrega 12v en alterna y al rectificar con el puente de diodos y condensador se queda en 18v, creo que le falta filtrado y por más que intento entender los calculos para calcular el condensador adecuado no doy con la solucion, si es que es ese el problema, si os hiciera falta una grabacion con el zumbido intento grabarlo y subirlo.

He conectado la fuente de alimentacion del pc y cero ruidos al encender el integrado, por la tanto deduzco que todo funciona bien, creo que el problema es el puente de diodos y filtrado, tengo otra duda con las entradas, en youtube hay videos para probar los canales de audio por separado para asegurarse si hace bien la separacion de canales y cuando empieza a desactivar un canal ya se a derecho e izquierdo suenan todos los canales, el integrado no separa los canales izquierdo y derecho, es normal esto?

Dejo unas fotos del montaje y del diagrama que subio el compañero fausto, muchas gracias a todos. 

Ayuda con proyecto amplificador auriculares.


----------



## josee (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola a tod*o*s, consulto aquí para no abrir un tema nuevo*,* un problema de temperatura con tra*ns*fo*rmador* de dicroica, como comenté mas arriba con el amplificador con el pal007 hace un poquito de ruido pero solo al encender el amp*plificador*, después suena de lujo.

Tengo enchufado el tra*ns*fo*rmador* a la red eléctrica pero con el amplificador apagado el tra*ns*fo*rmador* se calienta hasta quemarme los dedos. Que está pasando aquí? *S*i el amplificador está apagado y se supone que no está consumiendo nada y el tra*ns*fo*rmador* se calienta muchísimo, el tra*ns*fo*rmador* es ferromagnético.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2019)

Esos transformadores son así , ya lo tratamos muchas veces , calientan cómo locos , se podría hacer un huevo frito arriba pero no se queman.


----------



## josee (Sep 11, 2019)

Mira que siempre busco mucha info aquí en el foro antes de preguntar pero no vi que estos transformadores se calentaban mucho. Muchas gracias DOSMETROS porque ya estaba pensando en desmontar el amplificador . Tengo en mente hacer un amplificador con salida para 2 audífonos, es posible hacer esto con 2 tda2822 y que la entrada de una fuente de audio externa este repartida entre los dos tda a traves de un potenciómetro? Cada auricular tiene su potenciómetro independiente en el cable para controlar el volumen independientemente de cada usuario.

He visto ésto usando el buscador del foro antes de preguntar creo seria posible hacer lo que quiero hacer;
TDA7053 con Audifonos

Ésto sería otra opción?

Adaptador Doble Estéreo Mini Jack (H) a Estéreo Mini Jack (M) | Gear4music

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2019)

Si , podés con un solo TDA2922 (es estereo) y ese adaptador


----------



## josee (Oct 26, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS sera TDA 2822? no el 2922, correcto? Muchas gracias por tu tiempo, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2019)

TDA2822


----------



## josee (Mar 16, 2020)

Hola, tengo un duda, a este equipo se le puede añadir un conector de auriculares y anular los 4 canales de salida? 

Muchas gracias un placer compañeros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola, tengo un duda, *a este equipo* se le puede añadir un conector de auriculares y anular los 4 canales de salida?
> 
> Muchas gracias un placer compañeros.


¿¿¿  ???


----------



## josee (Mar 16, 2020)

Con esa cara jajaja ya me lo has dicho todo Fogonazo, no se puede hacer lo que quiero. Por cierto... Hay en el foro algun ampli sencillito para altavoces de 6ohms estereo pero que tenga tambie salida para auriculares? Que conste que he usado el buscador y no veo nada.

Gracias compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2020)

Me parece que deberíamos eliminar  mensaje dónde mencionan integrado automotor de 4 canales de salida en puente . . .  Ayuda con proyecto amplificador auriculares.


----------



## josee (Mar 16, 2020)

Si es verdad, que van las salidas en puente y no se puede hacer eso ya no me acordaba, disculpad mi falta de memoria, gracias nuevamente DOSMETROS.

Llevo un tiempo desde que monté el amplificador con el Pal007 , solo lo hace cuando lo enciendo, después desaparece y funciona todo de lujo, ya os digo despues desaparece y funciona de lujo, el pcb lo hice cableándolo todo. Sabéis porque hace ese ruido al encendido? Le cambié el puente de diodos para probar si era eso pero no, sigue el mismo ruido. Y lo peor de todo es que no se que es.
Mil gracias a todos.


----------

